# New Guy...



## DeadwoodManor (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello new guy to this website and forum. Looks like a great place to be.. Nice to meet others that think like me when Halloween arrives.. I just created my website last week and will be adding lots of stuff soon. Check it out and let me know what you think.. Glad to be here!!!!

www.freewebs.com/deadwoodmanor/


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, didn't I just see you??

Welcome aboard and hope you stick around for the after season!

I'm sure you'll see some really cool things come about in the off season in '07!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Deadwood. We don't think like you just WHEN Halloween arrives, we've been thinking like that all year, lol. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome Deadwood
Nice start to your webpage
(gotta get me one of those...)


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Forums! :devil:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Halloween 24 7 365


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the utter cHAoS that is HauntForum. :devil:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome DeadwoodManor.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome DeadwoodManor. Good job on your website. Keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Just saw your haunt page, nice work and welcome to the asylum


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome deadwoodmanor


----------

